# Werden Sie sich Unreal Tournament 3 zulegen?



## Administrator (9. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. April 2007)

Bei 27€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## BlackDead (9. April 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2007 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 27€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen.





Wärst du so freundlich den Shop zu nennen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. April 2007)

BlackDead am 09.04.2007 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wärst du so freundlich den Shop zu nennen?


http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/601818/Unreal_Tournament_3/Product.html
ungeschnitten und Versandkostenfrei

Brauchst aber ne KK. Aber die haben so viele Schnäppchen da, da lohnt es sich.


----------



## Blue_Ace (9. April 2007)

Also zum Game:

Wird definitv für PC gekauft. Schon allein die Grafik ist das Geld wert und das Gameplay wird so wie ich Epic Games kenne ebenfalls top.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2007)

Ja auf jeden Fall.

Seit dem bekannt ist, dass das Spiel auch eine Singleplayer-Kampagne bieten wird, ist es für mich, als jemand der gerne Singleplayerspiele spielt, noch interessanter geworden.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2007)

Shadow_Man am 09.04.2007 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Seit dem bekannt ist, dass das Spiel auch eine Singleplayer-Kampagne bieten wird, ist es für mich, als jemand der gerne Singleplayerspiele spielt, noch interessanter geworden.




wenn das so ist, dann greif ich wohl auch zu. wobei mich allein schon ein guter bot-modus gereizt hätte.


----------



## Ganon2000 (14. April 2007)

Ich habe mit "Nein, auf keinen Fall" gestimmt, obwohl ich das ganz so kategorisch natürlich nicht ausschließen kann. Aber ich finde UT2004 imer noch ein super Spiel und es reicht mir völlig als Multiplayer-Shooter. Ich spiele eher selten Mulitplayer, sonst wär mir vielleicht eher nach was Neuem, aber ich finde den Onslaught-Modus immer noch genial und kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie den übertreffen. Ein neuer Singleplayer-Modus reizt mich auch wenig, denn da spiele ich lieber einen "richtigen" Singleplayer-Shooter. Und last but not least läuft UT2004 bei mir flüssig, für UT3 müsste ich aufrüsten. Und die Grafik ist mir immer noch gut genug. Wenn jemandem die Grafik schon das Geld wert ist, bitte. Ich erwarte mittlerweile aber noch etwas mehr.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (14. April 2007)

Warum sind die Umfragen eigentlich immer so, dass die Antwort, die ich eigentlich auswählen will nicht vorhanden ist?

[ x ] Nein, weil ich keine Lust habe meinen Rechner für teuer Geld aufzurüsten für ein Spiel was es so ähnlich schonmal gab.


----------



## XIII13 (22. April 2007)

Herbboy am 09.04.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 09.04.2007 23:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall holen. 
Eine echte Singleplayerkampagne finde ich auch verdammt gut!
Wobei schon die Bots in UT2004 intelligenter als in (fast) jedem anderen Multiplayer-Shooter sind. Und ich hätts mir auch geholt, wenn es keine richtige Kampagne hättel, obwohl ich UT nur sehr selten Online zocke.

Ich hätte aber auch echt nicht gedacht, dass sich so viele UT3 holen.


----------



## gliderpilot (22. April 2007)

[X]Noch unentschlossen

Bisher haeb ich nur das originale UT (1999), bei den anderen habe ich nicht zugeschlagen. Ich spiele nur Singleplayer, und da sich in dem Bereich in den restlichen bisher erschienenen UTs meiner Meinung nach zu wenig getan hat, habe ich auf eine aktuellere Version bisher verzichtet.

Aber seit bei UT3 eine echte Singleplayerkampagne angekündigt wurde, ziehe ich es ersnthaft in Erwägung. Sicher bin ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## hibbicon (22. April 2007)

[x] Alleine schon wegen den haufen Mods wegen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. April 2007)

[x] Ich warte Reviews / Demos ab.

Ich habe Angst, dass aus dem Game wegen der Multiplattformentwicklung eine kleine Gurke werden könnte. Bisher waren die UT-Serien strikt für die jeweilige Konsolen (okay halt nur die Box1 ^^) optimiert. Sprich wir hatten UT2K3, und die Konsoleros hatten ein Unreal Championchip, was speziell zugeschnitten war. Beim neuen Teil wird dies wohl nicht mehr der Fall sein. Zum anderen macht mir die Performance sorgen. Bisher hörte man nur Gruselstories darüber, dass die Engine fuckin' ruckelig wäre (auf'm PC jedenfalls), was sich ja auch zumindest bei Vegas bewahrheitet hat. Ich hoffe die Jungs von Epic optimieren das Game bis zum Anschlag, so dass man auch noch mit einer GeForce 6600 - 7300 spielen kann - was immerhin enorm wichtig für die Onlinecommunity wäre. Laut vielen Hardwareumfragen sind diese Mainstreamkarten noch immer extrem verbreitet. 

Für UT3 sprechen natürlich wieder Bots, Waffen, Gameplay und die geplante Kampagne. Ich hoffe nur es wird würdig und läuft auf kleiner Hardware. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## iakchos (13. Juni 2007)

[x] Falls ich meinen PC für unter 1337 € aufrüsten kann auf jeden Fall.

Wenn Crysis und UT3 mal draußen sind rüste ich vielleicht mal auf.

Dann ist das Spiel aber Pflicht!


----------



## ananas45 (13. Juni 2007)

[x]wenn ich bis dahin endlich einen neuen PC kaufe, ja.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Juni 2007)

[X] Nein, auf keinen Fall!

1. weil ich kein Multiplayer spiele
2. weil ich aufrüsten müsste
3. weil mich das Sci-Fi/Future Szenario kalt lässt

edit: [X] Unreal Tournament? Sagt mir nichts. -> 3,5 % 

SSA


----------



## Boesor (14. Juni 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 09.04.2007 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm, lt. deinem link sind es 38.99€


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juni 2007)

Boesor am 14.06.2007 01:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2007 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Posting mit dem Link ist ja auch über 2 Monate alt. Inzwischen hat sich preislich ein wenig was geändert.


----------



## Boesor (14. Juni 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 14.06.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Posting mit dem Link ist ja auch über 2 Monate alt. Inzwischen hat sich preislich ein wenig was geändert.



ah, ok, hab ich nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## ChaosOrc (17. Juli 2007)

Wieso is das eigentlich UT3?

Ich zähl mal auf:
Original Unreal Tournament ---> 1
UT 2003 ----> 2
UT 2004 ----> 3
UT 2007/8, was auch immer^^ ----> 4

also eigentlich UT4


----------



## N8Mensch (17. Juli 2007)




----------



## N8Mensch (18. Juli 2007)

N8Mensch am 17.07.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

>





			
				SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


_Ich warte erste Meinungen / Tests ab._. 
Habe UT1, UT2k3 & UT2k4. 
Aber langsam gehen mir die immer gleichen Waffen auf die Nerven. So was von ausgelutscht, dass gibt´s gar nicht. Fahrzeuge sind auch fast wieder die selben.

Was ist neu? Die Grafik bzw. nur die Optik? Tolle Wurst.   
SP-Modus? Brauche ich nicht...
Sonst noch was?

Gerade UT, wo von A-Z alles erfunden ist, da kann man sich doch nach so vielen Jahren mal was Neues einfallen lassen.
Und für die Leute, die nix neues wollen, kann man ja nen OldSchool-Modus einbauen.

Edit:
Verdammt, jetzt weiß ich, *was* ich wieder mal will: Gegner einfrieren, Gegner verkleinern und nen Holo(gramm)-Duke setzen.

Ich frage mich nur, warum das 3DRealms nicht gebacken bekommt. Einfach Duke3D mit aktueller Engine. Fertig. Große Erwartungen hat doch sowieso niemand mehr.
UT4 UT3 verkauft sich bestimmt auch wieder gut.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2007)

[x] Ich hols mir auf alle Fällr, Ich bin ein Riesenfan der Serie
[x] Abhak-Kästchen sind schice


----------



## _Slayer_ (7. August 2007)

[X] Nö.


----------



## Chicken-Wing (9. August 2007)

AUF JEDEN FALL!!!  (falls das meine hardware zulässt)
ich hab zwar nur die 2 vorgänger UT03 und UT04 gezoggt aber ich freue mich trotdem riesig


----------



## MegaBauer (24. August 2007)

Ich habe UT2003 und UT2004 als Budget-Spiel gekauft und werde mir UT3 auf jeden Fall relativ bald nach erscheinen kaufen. Warum? Wegen der Multi-Plattform-Unterstützung. Ich habe nämlich vor Windows endlich von meiner Platte zu fegen - und da brauche ich einfach schickes, neues MP-Futter, das mich nicht auf Windows festnagelt. Da kommen UT3 und Quake Wars genau richtig...


----------



## DeVan90 (25. August 2007)

Ich habe auch ewig den vorgänger UT2k4 gezockt. Der einzigste Grund weshalb ich es jetzt nicht mehr Spiele ist der, dass ich die DVD verlegt habe und es leider nicht mehr installieren kann. Ich werde mit UT3 auch definitiv kaufen, einfach weil UT2k4 für mich immer noch der beste MP Shooter ist und sich das bei UT3 sicherlich nicht ändern wird.


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 09.04.2007 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nali, 25 Pfund, nicht Euro. Da ist doch ein Unterschied. Laut einer Umrechnungstabelle seind es 36,83 Euro http://de.lingo24.com/php/currency_converter_output.php

mfg


----------



## DeVan90 (25. August 2007)

Vordack am 25.08.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2007 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat einige Posts später erwähnt dass es bereits 2 Monate her war als er es vorbestellte und sich der Preis geändert hat.
PS: Kann mir jemand einen online shop nennen bei dem man UT3 uncut bekommt und mit einer normalen ec karte zahlen kann?


----------



## Ordalien (9. September 2007)

Ich werde mir Unreal Tournament wahrscheinlich in 2-3 jahren zulegen. Da gibst die jetzigen top Gamer PCs für 300euro und das Game in der Pyramide für 10euro.

Kann sich ja im Moment keine Sau mehr leisten.


----------



## pyrolator (25. September 2007)

Ordalien am 09.09.2007 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir Unreal Tournament wahrscheinlich in 2-3 jahren zulegen. Da gibst die jetzigen top Gamer PCs für 300euro und das Game in der Pyramide für 10euro.
> 
> Kann sich ja im Moment keine Sau mehr leisten.




Tja das denk ich mir auch immer... aber mitlerweile ist gaming bzw das pc-freak-dasein absoluter mainstream und es geht nurnoch um geld.

spiele sind da das beste beispiel, da die spieleentwickler/publisher und natürlich ATI und co die leute ja quasi nötigen sich mind. alle zwei jahre nen neuen pc zu kaufen.... ich kann mich da noch an andere zeiten erinnern.... aber egal was solls und bevor die ganzen tollen abiturienten hier jetzt auf mich einflamen sag ich einfach mal

[x] NEIN
(gilt übrigens nicht nur für UT3 sondern alle anderen zukünftig erscheinenden games)


----------



## Kevin1965 (25. September 2007)

Ich werde es mir auch sofort bei Erscheinen kaufen. Warum? Weil ich alle Teile der Serie gespielt habe und mir kein Onlineshooter (bis auf die berühmte Ausnahme = Quake 3 Arena) bisher soviel Spaß gemacht hat.

Ausserdem habe ich keine Lust in einem Clan zu spielen, wie bei der BF Serie. Ich will mich einfach nur einloggen und Spaß haben.

Viel lieber wäre mir aber eine echte Vortsetzung von Quake 3 Arena. Das Spiel hatte ich sage und schreibe 7 Jahre auf der Platte und nur weil es keiner mehr spiel,t habe ich es aufgegeben. Quake 4 war die Riesenentäuschung im Multiplaer.

Weiss jemand, ob ID eine Neuauflage von Quake 3 Arena plant? ...sabber...lechs... Da würde mein Herz vor Freude hüpfen. Von mir aus auch mit der Grafik von 1999. Die reicht mir nämlich vollkommen aus


----------



## Extreme (1. Oktober 2007)

El-Chupakneebray am 14.04.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sind die Umfragen eigentlich immer so, dass die Antwort, die ich eigentlich auswählen will nicht vorhanden ist?
> [ x ] Nein, weil ich keine Lust habe meinen Rechner für teuer Geld aufzurüsten für ein Spiel was es so ähnlich schonmal gab.



Erstens das und zweitens sind die Umfragen von der Umfragetechnik her nicht wirklich sauber. Die Reds sollten sich mal Begriffe wie "double barreled question" oder "Likert-Skala" auf Wikipedia anschauen.. lesen bildet!


----------



## fsm (18. Oktober 2007)

Also jetzt, nach dem Spielen der Demo: Definitiv NEIN, nicht in tausend Jahren, nicht für 99 Cent.


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2007)

DeVan90 am 25.08.2007 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat einige Posts später erwähnt dass es bereits 2 Monate her war als er es vorbestellte und sich der Preis geändert hat.
> PS: Kann mir jemand einen online shop nennen bei dem man UT3 uncut bekommt und mit einer normalen ec karte zahlen kann?



1. Hab ich eben auch gesehen das mit dem Preis.
2. www.okaysoft.de (musst aber über 18 sein)


Wenn es ein Spiel dieses Jahr gibt das ich vorbehaltlos kaufen werde dann dieses.


----------



## herrgros (7. November 2007)

gibt es nicht die deutsce vesion schonß>?


----------



## Weakmc (18. November 2007)

Ich habe mit NEIN gestimmt !!!

Warum soll ich mich mit weniger als vorher zufrieden geben !!!!

Wo ist "Bombing Run" und "Assault" ?? Die unzähligen Charaktere ??

Und das der Warfare Modus eine Mischung aus Onslaught und Assault sein soll, ist Quatsch !! Man kann sich auch etwas schön reden.

Und was soll den der Kampangen Modus ?? Das ist doch das gleiche als wenn ich mir die einzelnen Spielmodis als Instant Action auf mache. Wer nartülich auf Zwichensequenzen steht statt OnlineSpielen, bitte.
.
Ein 1-2 neue Waffen wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen !!

Top sind natürlich das Hoverboard, die neuen Fahrzeuge, und die Überarbeitete Grafik. 

Aber das macht die Fehlenden Spielmodis nicht weg. Eher hätte ein Spielmodi dazugehört.

Für mich ein Ablehnungs Grund !!

Ich Spiele seit 1998 UT  aber so entäuscht war ich noch nie........... Grafik ist nicht alles !!


----------

